# Solved: Playing audio files that require a codec in programs other than Windows Media



## ChizMaNiz (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm unfortunately somewhat computer illiterate, so bear with me as I try to break down the issue I'm encountering.

I use an online database called Verint Impact 360 to gather audio files from a company's call center. I have the Verint codecs (VerintCodecs.exe) installed on my Windows PC which allow me to play the audio files using Windows Media Player. However, when I try to open the files using a customized program designed by my company, I'm unable to play the calls.

We had an IT member that found a way to convert the calls into a usable format with OpenOffice Spreadsheet by renaming the files. Unfortunately, he's since left the company, and I was unable to determine how he was able to convert the calls.

So, I guess my question is: Is there some way to embed the codec into the call file so that it could be played on other platforms?

_Summary: -The calls are in .wav format -I have installed on the computer VerintCodecs.exe -I can only play the audio files in Windows Media Player (I've tried on the customized program and VLC, neither of which work)_

I would greatly appreciate if someone could give me some guidance.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If VLC will not play the files, then they are not the usual format of a .wav file
However, playing WAV files on VLC is rather effortless. Thats because VLC comes equipped with the digital programming that instructs it how to handle data sent via the WAV format. Heres a step-by-step procedure for playing WAV files on the VLC.
1) After you have downloaded and installed the VLC player, open the VLC media player.
2) The VLC media player will display on your screen. On the menu bar, click on Media.
3) A drop-down window appears. Click on Open File and navigate to the location of the WAV file.
4) Click on the file in the Select one or more files to open window or once you are in the folder that the file is located in, type the name of the file in the File name window.
5) Click on the Open button. The file will load and the VLC media player will begin playing it automatically.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above I have just re-read your post
I now realise that you can play the audio on WMP and using the above for VLC you should be able to play on that, although quite what the advantage will be - I do not know, as VLC is usually used to play formats that WMP cannot without paying for the codecs to allow WMP to deal with the format.

In regard to this


> *However, when I try to open the files using a customized program designed by my company, I'm unable to play the calls. *


unless I am missing the point, how can anyone except the company sort this out, whether with their present in house IT or a contracted IT service as - I cannot see it possible without knowing what this customized program is


I do not think the codec from Verint is embedded into the call file - the codec is installed on the computer to allow WMP or possibly other platforms to play the retried call file
As explained here
http://uk.verint.com/codec-download/

the second listed codec 
_(needed for the playback of Verint recorded interactions in non-Verint environments)_
_can only be accessed for download by a Verint subscriber_

The Impact360 one is available generally

However that codec whilst it will work with WMP will NOT as I understand the situation allow VLC to play the file as WMP can use Direct Show codecs - as is the one from Verint - whereas VLC cannot
so unless the latest VLC listed below can play it - then the answer IMHO lies with either you if you are listed as a subscriber or your company speaking to Verint

If VLC installed on your computer is not 2.2.1
try that
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

Good luck with it, I think I am correct in saying that my answer although a more comprehensive reply, is basically the same as you have already received some two weeks ago elsewhere.


----------



## ChizMaNiz (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the information, Macboatmaster!

Unfortunately, I have the latest update of VLC, and I've attempted calling Verint with little results.

Our company's former IT member brought up some information about VerintCodecs.exe in the Command Prompt,a nd with that information, changed the names of the call files in a spreadsheet and then saved the spreadsheet in a different format. Upon saving the file, the calls were converted into a usable format for all media players.

I'm sorry I'm not much help in explaining the process.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am also sorry that I cannot help with the verint codes and cmd prompt to change names etc

Good luck with it

VLC are quite good at responding I suggest you ask in the forum while you wait to see if anyone else replies who by chance has knowledge of the conversion in Verint

https://forum.videolan.org/


----------



## ChizMaNiz (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll definitely give them a shot over at VLC.

Thanks for the assistance, Macboatmaster! I appreciate your time on this matter!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

just sorry I cannot provide a more definite answer


----------



## ChizMaNiz (Jun 2, 2015)

I got in touch with our former IT member, and he seemed to find a new way to convert the files to .mp3s.

In the installation folder, there's an application called CommandLineConverter.exe. When you drag that program in CMD, you subsequently drag the target audio files followed by the location and the name of the file in the .mp3 format. I'm not too computer literate, so I'm not too good at explaining things like this, but essentially, the CMD line looks like this before execution:

"[CommandLineConverter.exe location]" "[Input audio file to be converted]" "[Destination and new call name (.mp3)]"

When run, the audio file appears in the destination folder as a workable .mp3.

Had you been given enough information, Macboatmaster, I'm sure you'd have been able to figure it out, but I hope my explanation makes sense.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

cheers pleased it is sorted
mark the topic solved please by clicking the mark solved button on your post



> Had you been given enough information, Macboatmaster, I'm sure you'd have been able to figure it out, but I hope my explanation makes sense.


Nice of you to say so, but not really my forte


----------

